

Your iPad sucks - here are 6 examples why - techinsidr
http://genuinecuriosity.com/genuinecuriosity/2012/8/27/your-ipad-sucks-here-are-6-examples-why.html

======
shalinshah
The iPad does suck for those six things, and more, but it also has hundreds of
awesome features which in my opinion, makes it the best tablet.

